# Why to wear Good Golf Gloves



## frans82 (Jul 17, 2013)

Many believe that wearing golf gloves is to mere create a fashion statement. But that's not true. Golf Gloves play a vital role in improving ones game. Do you know how. Well, Golf gloves help give a better grip while holding the golf club, hence gives a player a better swing. The gloves also helps protect the hands since constant rubbing and tight grip might cause blisters to breakout. 
I am not a professional Player but I learned my lessons quite well. I bought good pair of gloves from [an online dealer] and make sure I wear them while playing a friendly game or even a tournament.


----------

